# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Introduce Yourself! >  Newbie from Colorado

## bearded_guy

Hey all. I'm a new guy from Western Colorado. My collection isn't very large, only a corn and a normal BP, but my passion for snakes has been lifelong. I'm here to learn, and meet new people  :Smile:

----------


## Rob

Sweet, welcome buddy

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk

----------

bearded_guy (05-18-2014)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

Welcome to the forum!  :Very Happy:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

bearded_guy (05-19-2014)

----------


## bearded_guy

Thanks!

----------


## DooLittle

Welcome aboard!

----------

bearded_guy (05-19-2014)

----------


## Zach Cedor

welcome to the forum!

----------

bearded_guy (05-20-2014)

----------


## shadowhaven

Welcome!  :Smile:

----------


## Absinthekitty

Hi! I'm pretty new myself, everyone here is SUPER helpful. Welcome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bearded_guy

Yeah, this forum is awesome! WAY better than other ones I've been on  :Smile:

----------


## Ohpleez

We have 12 BP's
We  had a couple corns but they are so fast and was afraid they would get away from me...so we found a home for them
Buy I'm so glad to hear you're willing to do the research
...way to go!

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Welcome and enjoy your stay  :Cool:

----------


## bearded_guy

Thanks everyone, I love this forum  :Smile:

----------

